# Trivia 5/10



## luckytrim (May 10, 2018)

trivia 5/10
 DID YOU KNOW...
 Fossil records show that a variety of avocado was widespread millions  of
 years ago.


 1. American Red Adair was world famous for what specialized skill?
 2. Atoms consists of three particles; name them ...
 3. Nathan Bedford Forrest was a Civil War Confederate general known for  his
 ferocious fighting style. What was his claim to fame after the war?
   a. - Killed a U.S. Senator in a duel
   b. - Leader of the Ku Klux Klan
   c. - Led revolutionaries in Central America
   d. - Invented the seismograph
 4. How many members are on the UN Security Council at one time?
   a. - 5
   b. - 10
   c. - 15
   d. - 20
 5. Webelos is a Cub Scout acronym. What does it stand for?
   a. - We believe in loyalty
   b. - We'll be loyal scouts
   c. - We belong
   d. - We all are loved by scouts
 6. What's the National Bird of India ?
 7. In the 1930s and 40s he was often called "The King of Hollywood". She  was
 as well known as him, specializing in comedy roles. She died  tragically
 young in a plane crash. Which couple does this describe?
 8. On the set of which film did Tom Cruise meet Penelope Cruz?

 TRUTH OR CRAP ??
 Menopause is a period in a woman’s life when she undergoes physical
 changes brought on by the aging process...
 The same condition in men is called Mesopause.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 1. Fighting oil fires
 2.  Protons-Neutrons-Electrons
 3. - b
 4. - c
 5. - b
 6. the Peacock
 7. Clark Gable and Carole Lombard
 8. "Vanilla Sky"

 CRAP !!
 The Mesopause is the temperature minimum at the boundary between the
 mesosphere and the thermosphere atmospheric regions. Due to the lack  of
 solar heating and very strong radiative cooling from carbon dioxide,  the
 mesosphere is the coldest region on Earth with temperatures as low as  -100
 °C (-148 °F or 173 K).[1] The altitude of the mesopause for many years  was
 assumed to be at around 85 km (53 mi.), but observations to higher  altitudes
 and modeling studies in the last 10 years have shown that in fact the
 mesopause consists of two minima - one at about 85 km and a stronger  minimum
 at about 100 km (62 mi).

 By the way , male menopause is called Andropause .


----------



## Addie (May 10, 2018)

Thanks. It has been ages since we have played Trivia. Lots of fun. Unfortunately, I didn't do so well, but still enjoyed playing.


----------

